# Problem overriding OC lock on 9700 non pro.



## aa004 (Jan 14, 2005)

Hi,

I have a Sapphire 9700 non-pro with its default BIOS.  Adjusting clocks with ATITool will always cause the blank black screen of death within 10 seconds even though 'Remove Radeon 9000 .. clock lock' is checked in the Miscellaneous settings at ATITool startup by default.

I've found a reliable workaround for it though.  Once each windows session before I adjust the clock for the first time I have to go into ATITool's miscellaneous settings and UNCHECK that option then RECHECK that option and overclocking with ATITool will work perfectly from then on (until a reboot of course).

This behaviour is the same with .22 and .23.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 14, 2005)

you have atitool launched on startup + the option checked and get the black screen?


----------



## aa004 (Jan 15, 2005)

Hi,

Thanks for replying.  No, I don't have ATITool starting up with Windows.  I always assumed that I could start ATITool up any time and as long as the unlocking option is checked then I would be able to overclock.  But until I go into the Miscellaneous options and uncheck and recheck 'Remove..lock.' all overclocking attempts with ATITool result in a black screen.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 15, 2005)

aa004 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> I always assumed that I could start ATITool up any time and as long as the unlocking option is checked then I would be able to overclock.



that should be the correct behaviour .. let me check the code


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 15, 2005)

hmm every time atitool is loaded and the option is checked (value read from saved configuration in registry), the lock removal function is started.

when you click the checkbox, the lock removal function is started (no matter what the previous state of the checkbox was before)

it is not possible to re-enable the clock lock for the running session once it's gone


----------



## aa004 (Jan 15, 2005)

Hi again, 

I had an idea based on what you said.  It seems your lock removal code needs to be triggered twice on my system to remove the lock.  The first time it's run it doesn't have any effect.

I tested this by rebooting, then starting ATITool, closing it immediately without doing anything and then restarting it again.  The overclocking then works fine without going into the Miscellaneous settings first.  I rebooted twice and tested this same operation twice with the same above results each time.  Just for fun the third time I rebooted I only opened ATITool once and tried to overclock -> black screen.  No big deal since as I've long since memorized the keypresses to get into StandBy mode to recover from the black screen.


----------



## RTShaw (Jan 17, 2005)

lost most control of my fingers so pleaqe bear with me, it hurts like hell 2 type.

sorry 2 butt in here i didnt know the 9700 needed 2 be unloccked.. i  havethe 9700 pro i dont select the unlock feature
works fine for me.
\


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 17, 2005)

only the 9700 non pro has the oc lock


----------

